# Century Brass Bundle by 8Dio Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 17, 2018)

*Century Brass Bundle by 8Dio Review*

8Dio offers multiple excellent and inspiring libraries. In our review of the Century Brass Bundle, we are looking at the brass section of a film or classical orchestra.

In the recent years, we have been become custom to big sounding, dramatic, in your face superhuman brass. Tension from massively used brass instruments carries various movies. We did review Century Strings Bundle by 8Dio which is all about one the best instruments to communicate emotions and moods in modern writing. Now we get bigger and pull out the brass – Century Brass Bundle by 8Dio.







The sound is of the included instruments in 8Dio’s Century Brass is cinematic and fits very well with Century Strings Bundle by 8Dio and other libraries. I assume we see there other upcoming libraries in this space. 

Full review here:
*Century Brass Bundle by 8Dio Review | StrongMocha *
http://www.strongmocha.com/2018/02/15/century-brass-bundle-8dio-review/


----------



## Nils Neumann (Feb 18, 2018)

Sorry, but how can you call that a review? No sound examples, just repeating of technical informations. No pro and cons, nothing...


----------

